# Darton PRO2000 hunting equipment review



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Darton Pro2000 review set up as my hunting bow of 2007. First some of the numbers 34 ½” ATA , 7” brace height, 64# draw weight, 14# holding weight, 295 FPS that equals 74.80# of kinetic energy. Finished total weight of my bow 6.42#. The factory strings are made of 452X and are of better quality than previous year’s factory strings. I shot a lot with the 452X and notice it had a little more vibration than my Darton Pro3000 with custom after market strings from ProString made from 8125. When comparing the two materials I ended up likening the 8125 more and had another set built in my favorite green and yellow varrated colors. I should also mention ProString has the best D-loop material I have ever used and it comes in matching colors if you prefer. For sights I simply could not pass up the new Sword Acu-site Apex 3rd plane micro with rheostat light that has three light intensity settings. Way better then the on or off light of last year and it was not any more expensive. I custom order the site through The Hock Shop and Sporting Good Center my local archery pro shop in Port Huron , Michigan. Sword can build any of their sights with your choice of pin colors and size. I stick with 5 pins all florescent green in the .010 size. I have not had any problems with it them being bright enough to shoot, even at that tiny size and if anything, I like them more because it takes up less of a spot when in low light. For arrow shafts on this bow, I went with Gold Tip Pro Hunters in the 400 spine. I tested a few shafts out and these Gold Tips just grouped a hair tighter than other shafts. I have been a big fan of the Gold Tip Pro 22 for many years now but I wanted this bow to shoot two shafts with the same outer diameter with different finished arrow weights. The Gold Tip Pro Hunter for my hunting shaft and I could also set up the Gold Tip Pro Ultra light 400 for a little 3D action with out any rest adjustment. My hunting arrows are fletched with three 2” green Bohning Blazer vanes and I shoot 100 grain Thunder head broad heads. The arrow rest I ended up settling on is the Vital Bow Gear Kazaway drop away / containment rest. I was skeptical of the design at first but a week of testing at arrow speed up to 320 fps and still getting great fletching clearance and I was sold. The main feature that set this rest apart from other drop always is the containment design. It holds the arrow with two rubber claw shaped fingers snug enough to prevent any rattling of the shaft. The really cool thing is you can let down on a shot and it automatically grabs the shaft with no noise. No way it can hit the side of the riser or fall off the launcher. The rest has up/down/left/right adjusters on it for the perfect fit and fine tuning if needed. I always use some string suppressant / stoppers on my bows. The STS double is a favorite of mine. I should mention that a single stopper will work just as well in most cases with bows that are shooting arrows under 310 fps. If you’re shooting a hot arrow and have speed over 310 I would recommend double stoppers. 
The arrow shaft was set a perfect 90deg. off the string with a small tie on nock and D-loop installed. Then I set the Kazaway rest so it was center shot for this bow. Now I was ready for paper tuning. First shot from 6 feet a perfect cookie cutter bullet hole. At this point I smile with joy and back up and re-test with the same absolutely perfect cookie cutter paper holes at several distances. Now out to test some broad head / field point grouping. Forgoing my usual 20 yard first test I went ahead with 30 yards. Broad head first that flew beautiful right down to the target. Then the field point aimed at the same point landed right on the money. I repeated that 30 yard shot a few times then move on to 40 and 50 yards with the same results. I can not stress how much this builds confidence when it is time to take that one shot opportunity at a whitetail. I take great pride in making that one perfect shot happen when its time to shine. All the practice and preparation comes out when opportunity presents it self. Right now I can not think of a better way to meet that opportunity than with this choice I have made in this equipment.
More info at these links
http://dartonarchery.com/
prostring.com/products
http://www.goldtip.com/
vitalgear.net
http://www.swordacusite.com/products.html


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

PICS :wink:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

More :wink:


----------



## H&S Archer (May 29, 2007)

Who makes that wrist sling? I am a retailer and would like try them.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*darton*

nice looking rig...


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I for got to mention I have the bow set at a 30" draw length. My finished arrow grain weight is 387 grains.


----------



## Urban_Redneck (Nov 8, 2003)

Paragraphs please.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Urban_Redneck said:


> Paragraphs please.


Guy your lucky I used spell check and read it twice :wink:


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

would you recomend buying one for hunting at 50 pounds. also how would it preform as a 3d bow.


----------



## sawbuck (Oct 13, 2007)

I recently bought two Darton Tundra bows(Darton still has some at a reduced price). One is set at 60# and the other at 52#. The 60# is set up (sights , stailizer, peep.....) for 3/D & hunting, the 52# is set up for spots and practice (I have a bad right shoulder and I get more reps with the lighter bow). As for hunting, I would buy a 60# bow and back it off until you feel comfortable.....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

whitetail99 said:


> Guy *your *lucky I used spell check and read it twice :wink:


Uh...sorry guy but not to be too picky, in this context you are using the contraction of "you are" which is properly spelled, "you're".

Sorry, as an old teacher of English at the middle school level I sometimes can't help myself. :wink:

BTW, awesome looking setup.


----------

